# Suche jemanden mit Kenntnissen über Streaming (Twitch)



## Bu11et (1. Februar 2015)

*Suche jemanden mit Kenntnissen über Streaming (Twitch)*

Hallo zusammen, 

Falls das Thema hier nicht reinpasst, bitte ich shcon mal um verzeihung .

Ich hab mir zum Spaß/Testzwecken ein Twitchkanal erstellet. Nach langem googlen und you tube Tutorials konnte ich zwar den Stream zum laufen bringen, allerdings läuft es immer noch nicht ganz rund. 
Betreibe das Ganze mit Open Broadcaster. 
Mir steht eine 120K Leitung (auch wenn diese nicht komplett ankommt) zur verfügung, womit ich eigentlich ruckelfrei streamen müsste (was leider nicht der Fall ist).
Ich bin mit meinen Ideen/Einstellungsmöglichkeiten am Ende .

Weiterhin möchte ich mein Kanal etwas "aufpeppen". Habe mir auch schon etwas auf dieser Seite ausgesucht (gestreamt wird erst mal nur CS GO).

Haben wir vielleicht jemanden hier bzw. kennt jemand eine Person, die mir weiterhelfen könnte?


----------



## Stueppi (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche jemanden mit Kenntnissen über Streaming (Twitch)*

Da du streamst bringt dir dein 120k download nur wenig. Du brauchst Uplaod und du musst bei OBS (ich nehme an du benutzt das) als nicht Partner deine Videoquali am besten auf 720p @ 2500 kbit/s stellen. Die 2500 kbit/s habe nichts mit der Geschwindigkeit, sondern mit der Videoqualität zu tun und als nicht Partner geht nicht mehr.


----------



## cryon1c (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche jemanden mit Kenntnissen über Streaming (Twitch)*

Klar geht mehr. Die empfohlene Bandbreite für Twitch beträgt 3500kbps für Video und 128 für Audio.
Die Auflösung kann dabei bis 1080p gehen, FPS bis 60, in der Regel streamen praktisch alle mit 720p 30FPS, 720p 60FPS oder entsprechend 1080p mit 30 oder 60, manchmal auch dazwischen. Das zimmert aber ordentlich Last auf die CPU, mit ner schwachen Kiste kommt man da net weit.

Ich hab 150mbit/s down und 8mbit/s upload. Streame in 1080p 60FPS mit 3500kbps und dem "faster"-preset. Das ist mit das höchste was man mit 1 PC rausholen kann ohne den 5960X zu haben.


----------



## Stueppi (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche jemanden mit Kenntnissen über Streaming (Twitch)*

Ich habe gelesen das man nicht mehr als 2500 kbit/s benutzen kann wenn man kein Partner ist und natürlich kann man in 1080p streamen, das sieht nur ******* aus mit einer so geringen Bitrate. Außerdem spart es Bandbreite wodurch lags verhindert werden können.


----------



## cryon1c (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche jemanden mit Kenntnissen über Streaming (Twitch)*

Das einzige was man ohne die Partnerschaft technisch nicht hat, ist transcoding. Somit müssen alle die entsprechende Source-Qualität anzeigen können, wenn man 1080p mit 3500kbps sendet, geht das extrem auf die Leistung (Flashplayer, Twitch weigert sich auf HTML5 umzusteigen) und die Leitung wird entsprechend belastet.
1080p sieht auch bei 3500kbps noch OK aus, dafür muss man das aber recht gut zusammenfalten, das streamen in 1080p frisst auch bei mir mit fetten 6 Kernen locker 50% der CPU-Leistung, damit der encoder ein halbwegs angenehmes Bild produziert. Das kann man auch leichter einstellen, sieht entsprechend aber schlechter aus.


----------



## Bu11et (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche jemanden mit Kenntnissen über Streaming (Twitch)*

Was genau bedeutet diese Partnerschaft? 
Als CPU dient mir ein 4790K. Was die Einstellungen angeht habe ich bereits auch rumprobiert. Bin Mommentan bei 3500Kbit/s @720P. Leider wird mir von anderen berichtet, dass es immer wieder zu nachladerucklern kommt .


----------



## cryon1c (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche jemanden mit Kenntnissen über Streaming (Twitch)*

Wenns bei anderen ruckelt, bitrate runter. Die Qualität wird zwar schlechter, dann brauchen die Leute aber nicht so viel Bandbreite für den Stream. 

Die Partnerschaft bedeutet - du kannst Werbung schalten, Subscription haben (4,99$, geteilt durch 50% - hälfte für die Plattform, hälfte für dich) und du kriegst Transcoding - damit kann man bei dir die Videoqualität auswählen - Source (deine Einstellungen, originalqualität), High, Medium, Low & Mobile glaub ich. Ist ähnlich wie bei Youtube mit den Einstellungen 240p usw. 

Es gibt Gerüchte das Partner eine bessere Verbindung bekommen und es somit weniger Lags gibt bei den Leuten. Bestätigen tut es aber keiner, Twitch selbst auch nicht. Sie geben nur die Empfehlungen für die Streamqualität an sich.


----------



## Bu11et (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche jemanden mit Kenntnissen über Streaming (Twitch)*

Ach daher kommt diese Qualiauswahl . Ich und meine Kolegen haben uns schon gefragt, wie man das hinbekommt, dass man die Qualität selber einstellen kann. 
Danke für den Tipp!

Eigentlich hatte ich nicht vor mit dem Streamen Geld zu verdienen oder ähnliches. Das ist mir dann doch zu viel Aufwand. Außerdehm hab ich garnicht so viel Zeit .
Bringt den die Partneschaft irgendwelche Kosten mit sich? Ansonsten würde ichs gern mal probieren.


----------



## cryon1c (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche jemanden mit Kenntnissen über Streaming (Twitch)*

Die Partnerschaft kriegste aber nicht so geschenkt. Dafür muss man regelmäßig streamen (mehrfach die Woche wenns geht) und seine 150-200 Zuschauer im Schnitt halten. Erst dann kann man Twitch anschreiben und die senden einem dann einen Vertrag zu (da es ums Geld geht, muss ein Vertrag ran). 

Wenn du nur streamen willst - Qualität (Bitrate) runter (bis die meisten Zuschauer aufhören zu meckern wegen Lags) und Spaß haben.
Bist du dann irgendwann so weit, um eine Partnerschaft zu kriegen - kannste das auch machen. Es ist nix verkehrt daran, fürs streamen auch Geld zu bekommen, aber das soll nicht dein Ziel sein. Es gibt nur wenige Leute die gleich gesagt haben - DAS will ich machen, das kann ich und jetzt haben sie es geschafft davon zu leben. Die meisten Leute sind aber auch talentiert oder haben auch eine entsprechende Ausbildung wie Schauspielunterricht etc. Oder sie haben enorme Erfahrung - Turniere, Moderation usw. 

Kamerascheu sollte man nicht dabei sein, obwohl es genug Streamer gibt die ohne Cam unterwegs sind und trotzdem weit oben mitschwimmen.


----------



## Bu11et (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche jemanden mit Kenntnissen über Streaming (Twitch)*

Danke für die vielen Tipps ! Werde weiterhin rumprobieren und versuch mir mehr Feedback zu holen.

Wie siehts den mit dem optischen aus? Kann einer was dazu sagen wie ich die ganzen Banner/Ladebildschirm/Offlinebild etc.  hinkriege?

€dit: Spielt das ein Rolle, ob ich OBC in 64 oder 32 Bit starte?


----------

